# Jigs and Fixtures



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the Jigs and Fixture forum!!


----------



## catfish28150 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great idea Guys! Can't watch enough of you on TV. This should help get answers to many questions us saw dust makers have.


----------



## macoshark1 (Sep 11, 2004)

I have seen your shows using homemade dove-tail jigs but cannot find the plans for them. Are you going to post these plans on your site?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

macoshark1 said:


> I have seen your shows using homemade dove-tail jigs but cannot find the plans for them. Are you going to post these plans on your site?


The dovetail jigs we have been using are Porter Cable and Oak Park. Don't think I will try to build commercially built jigs. But, sure I think we can feature other hand made jigs or fixtures on this forum or in the email tips.


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

*finger joints*

not sure i have figured the forum out yet but i like it a lot. thanks to those responsible for it. i hope this is the right place to make this inquiry:

I want to make a jig to use on my router table to cut finger joints. Ive seen a couple, none of which are very impressive. Anyone have any suggestions>


----------

